# Word for the day  parapraxis



## Josiah (Apr 3, 2015)

parapraxis
[par-uh-prak-sis] 


noun, plural parapraxes  [par-uh-prak-seez] (Show IPA). Psychology


1. a slip of the tongue or pen, forgetfulness, misplacement of objects, or other error thought to reveal unconscious wishes or attitudes.


2.  Freudian slip.


Freud is somewhat out of fashion these days, but the concept of a Freudian slip will survive forever.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Apr 3, 2015)

Well I have a lot of that in the forgetfulness and misplaced objects area! lol lol
If you are a believer Josiah Happy Resurrection Weekend.


----------

